# nice boat ride at least...



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

First deep run in the new boat. Downsized to an Albemarle 248. Blue water was in close. Hit scattered weeds right about 180' and the water started getting bluer. Got one good knockdown and lost him quickly. The weeds were not formed up and trolling was difficult at best, So we decided to see how the boat did high speed trolling out to the nipple. All good, but no takers.

The nipple had very scattered weeds, blue clean water, a few flyers and temp 86.1. Saw a few black fin tuna busting. Got 3 more hits, but no hookups. Decided to work to the NE hoping to find a good line to work. Unfortunately, this was a bad choice. No lines, no hits, no fish in the box for the ride back home. Made a few calls on ch 68, but no response. Does anyone still listen up while out trolling??? Sure would be nice to share some info on where the fish are...especially with today's fuel prices!

I should have continued South. Oh well, at least the weather was perfect, the beer was cold and the boat ran great.

maybe next time....

tight lines
jon
"Reel Addiction"


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

You picked a great small boat. To get out the cut at Ocracoke Inlet you need a stout ride.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

when I'm out there I listen to 68/16 thanks for the report.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Post up some pics of new boat. I looked at one years ago that had a diesel but went with a 26 Shamrock.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have fished on a couple of Albermarle boats. Well build and a nice dry ride.
Awesome fishing machines. Please post a few pics of her.


----------

